# I got verbally abused at Murray’s



## djray77 (Nov 22, 2005)

So I went into my local Murray’s yesterday, looking for some royal purple oils.
So this sales guy asked if he could help me I said "Sure I'm looking for royal purple for my car" He said "What kind of car" I said "05 GTO" this is where I couldn’t believe my ears. He then starts totally bashing my car and saying the new GTO is a disgrace to the GTO name and how he couldn’t believe how ugly that car is and that I bought a POS, and I should have bought a mustang these are the exact words from him.
I have never ever been told anything like this anywhere. What kind of salesman would tell the customer that he had bought a piece of ****?
I was so shocked I didn’t even know what to say other then he works at Murray's and he should'nt worry because he would never be able to afford this kind of car and then walked out and will not be going back.
Just wondering if anybody else has had this kind of treatment before??


----------



## fat nick (Aug 21, 2005)

No, I haven't come across this, but I think I would have came across the counter for that comment.


----------



## SWA737 (Dec 18, 2005)

A discussion with the manager followed by a phone call to corporate headquarters comes to my mind very quickly!


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

My rebuttal:

Really!?!?!

Sir have you seen the new GTO? 

So you are telling me sir that the Mustang is a better built vehicle? Wow. i was thinking the plastic bar that goes accross the dash would show the quality of their product. 

But no seriously sir. I understand your delima. You want to attract those 16 year old girls with the new Mustang. I hear they think its all the rage. :cool


----------



## djray77 (Nov 22, 2005)

Thats the weird part I think he was the manager because he had on a black shirt and all the other employees were wearing red shirts??


----------



## BuffGTO (Dec 29, 2005)

What a jack-ass. I love my car. :cheers 

I think she's sexy and VERY well refined. Just how I like my women. :lol:


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Wait....lemme guess.

he had a mullet haircut, right?


----------



## djray77 (Nov 22, 2005)

I had to hold back sooo bad the guy had balls ill give him that cause he was only about 5'4 nerd lol, being 6' and have been doing kickboxing for many years I think I could have taken him


----------



## BuffGTO (Dec 29, 2005)

djray77 said:


> I had to hold back sooo bad the guy had balls ill give him that cause he was only about 5'4 nerd lol, being 6' and have been doing kickboxing for many years I think I could have taken him


Not worth the effort. Let the @sshole be in his ignorance and retarded opinions...


----------



## djray77 (Nov 22, 2005)

exactly, and I would be the one in jail or sued cause of it.


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

I THINK I saw him pull away in this.....


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

:lol: 
I have a really bad temper so I'm sure I'd have went to jail or been "removed" after kicking the sh*t out of that guy!


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

SWA737 said:


> A discussion with the manager followed by a phone call to corporate headquarters comes to my mind very quickly!


:agree 


...then I'd said "Hey Mustang, wanna race?" :rofl:


----------



## djray77 (Nov 22, 2005)

Pennsylvania Goat said:


> I THINK I saw him pull away in this.....


:rofl:


----------



## camcojb (Dec 23, 2005)

It takes all kinds. I would have had more to say to him (in a nice way of course!).  

You did good. :cheers 

Jody


----------



## djray77 (Nov 22, 2005)

camcojb said:


> It takes all kinds. I would have had more to say to him (in a nice way of course!).
> 
> You did good. :cheers
> 
> Jody


Thats the thing, I can be a smartass when needed but he just totally caught me offguard. Its like the movie shrek 2 He is puss in boots. I never knew a dork like that would have such a potty mouth :lol:
He is lucky I wasnt some phyco nut case carrying a .45. All I have to say is he better watch his mouth with all these crazy people running around.


----------



## SloTymer (Sep 16, 2005)

*Violence Is Not The Way.*

I believe that everyone has a right to their opinion. If we were all the same this would be a boring world. 

That said…….. 

I’ve also found, that those who will so strongly voice such a stupid opinion in that manor, are actually jealous. You see, they cannot now, nor will they ever be able to afford, or have something near what a GTO is. 

Truth be known the f*&kin little ******* couldn’t buy one of the tires for a goat without taking out a mortgage on the trailer he lives in.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Ohhhh...Mustang boy..want some candy.!!!


----------



## rippinbyu (Jun 11, 2005)

What was the guys name and phone number to the shop?

Everyone should call the shop, ask for the dude, and order royal purple!:lol:


----------



## djray77 (Nov 22, 2005)

LOL!! for a GTO remember


----------



## 05 goatman (Sep 13, 2005)

lol that would be so funny hed be like wth why cant i get a gto hahaha 
what a loser...:willy:


----------



## djray77 (Nov 22, 2005)

Well I just received a call from Murray’s and talk to Lee the district manager.
He wanted to apologize in the guy’s behalf and tell me he will be having words with the guy. He then proceeded to tell me that I have a beautiful car and no one should be calling it a POS.


----------



## GOTPWR (Sep 10, 2005)

Damn, what a loser!

Good idea to make sure the Co. knows about it!

Amazing, some people!


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

He probably has a Mustang, a 1986 Mustang coupe with the 4 cylinder engine that he got when he almost graduated high school. What a Moron. He doesn't deserve to drive a car like a GTO anyway. (Nothing against Mustangs, by the way)

I posted this before I saw the pic of the Mustang that Pennsylvania Goat posted.. That is exactly the car I was thinking of. My little brother had one in high school(Slowest thing I had ever driven). LOL.


----------



## xxpontiacgtoxx (Oct 27, 2005)

go and complain to the manager that he was being an *** and then go and light the tires up right in front of the store and b like lets see your mustang do that lol


----------



## bluhaven (Jan 24, 2005)

djray77 said:


> So I went into my local Murray’s yesterday, looking for some royal purple oils.
> So this sales guy asked if he could help me I said "Sure I'm looking for royal purple for my car" He said "What kind of car" I said "05 GTO" this is where I couldn’t believe my ears. He then starts totally bashing my car and saying the new GTO is a disgrace to the GTO name and how he couldn’t believe how ugly that car is and that I bought a POS, and I should have bought a mustang these are the exact words from him.
> I have never ever been told anything like this anywhere. What kind of salesman would tell the customer that he had bought a piece of ****?
> I was so shocked I didn’t even know what to say other then he works at Murray's and he should'nt worry because he would never be able to afford this kind of car and then walked out and will not be going back.
> Just wondering if anybody else has had this kind of treatment before??


I think you call that jealousy


----------



## bluhaven (Jan 24, 2005)

rippinbyu said:


> What was the guys name and phone number to the shop?
> 
> Everyone should call the shop, ask for the dude, and order royal purple!:lol:


:agree


----------



## LS2FAST (Jul 22, 2005)

I would tell the Manager thanks, but no thanks.... they just lost a customer. And let them know you will be letting your other car buddies know. Then write a letter to the owner and cc: The Manager and Murray's Corporate.

Then see if that little jerk has a job next week.


----------



## Firstgoat (Oct 1, 2005)

Wife and I stopped at a Waffle House in Fl. and had breakfast one morning and on the way out to the car some guy comes out of nowhere and says.
"I don't like the new GTO's I only like the old ones so I bought my wife a new Mustang!"
My answer was "Sorry to hear about your misfortune how long have you been having these delusions?":rofl: 
After I picked my wife up off the ground (not really) we got in our new GTO and watched him get into his battered old pickup! 
Guess it takes all kinds!


----------



## IPOCKALYPSE (Mar 7, 2005)

I think that you should go back in this! LOL


----------



## QwkRed05GTO (Oct 17, 2005)

I'm in Toledo, OH, not far from your neck of the woods. I would be glad to drive up next Sat with my 05 GTO and my buddy who has an 04 GTO to place a bulk order of Royal Purple.


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

I would challenge Lee to a steel cage match!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BLACKTHUNDERGTO (Sep 22, 2004)

Its one of the oldest practices in life. Jealosy is the root of all evil. My response would have been wheres you car?? Chances are his car had some of those hubcap spinners from the auto parts store that he bough with his 10% discount. What a jackoff!


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

Possibilities
Recently molested by a GTO
Having nightmares being chased by a GTO
Lost his girlfriend to a guy in a GTO
Death Wish


----------



## huskerGTO (May 8, 2005)

That totally sucks. At least it wasn't physical abuse....


----------

